# Newb from Norway



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## gohelg (Apr 29, 2010)

hei. jeg er også frå norge. welcome


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## JohanM (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks everyone!

gohelg: hvor i landet holder du til da?


----------



## gohelg (Apr 29, 2010)

jeg bur i sogn og fjordane. du da?
johanM


----------



## JohanM (Jan 10, 2011)

Aust-Agder her


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Johan.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## JohanM (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome Johan, grab a stool and a beer and injoy the ride known as Archery Talk....:lol3:
What kind of animals would there be to hunt there if it were allowed?
Don.


----------



## JohanM (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, there are lots of animals, it all would depend on how big animalls that it would be alloe\wd to shot with a bow, there are many norwegians that hope it will be allowed soon, but time will show.

To mention some of the animals:

- Deer
- Moose
- Raindeer
- Rabbit
- Fox
- Badger

And many more


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

JohanM said:


> Hi Guys! I'm a newb to this forum, and maybe not surprising since I'm from Norway. I just started archery again after a 7-8 years brake. I'm not so good in english, so I'll hope you guys do your best to understand me
> 
> I like FITA shooting and 3D, bowhunting is not allowed in Norway, so I have'nt startet that yet, but I hope I will get to do that soon!
> 
> ...


Welcome glad to have you. And don't worry about your English, most of the people on here aren't very good with their English either.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## JohanM (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks ya'll


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT.:teeth::teeth:


----------



## JohanM (Jan 10, 2011)

Ty


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

